# Can I claim benefit while starting up my own business...



## kerryberry (6 Jun 2007)

Just wondering if this was possible??? Have recently left work to start up my own business but it will be a very slow process. I won't actually make any money in the immediate future... was wondering if I could sign on for a couple for months and even pay it back if necessary when I complete tax returns at the end of the year.... any info much appreciated


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2007)

If you mean _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _then one key qualification criterion is that you are genuinely available for and seeking work. If you are busy setting up your own business then presumably this will not be the case? You certainly cannot get a loan from _SW _to tide you over and pay it back when you're flush! Have you not planned how to fund things while setting up your business as part of your business plan?

In case it's relevant if you were _PAYE _up to now and have stopped working then you may be able to claim back some tax via a _Form P50_.

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## z108 (6 Jun 2007)

I've had the same thoughts about setting up my own business.

The nearest in my experience to what youre looking for is the back To Work Enterprise Allowance which I dont think you can claim if youre working already.

[broken link removed]

But theres probably a range of supports if you put in the legwork to find them.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2007)

Maybe  has more info?


----------



## kerryberry (6 Jun 2007)

Yeah, I know - in a perfect world I would have had my business plan & funds sorted, but I ended up quitting my job a couple of months earlier than planned so am not as prepared as I should be.... but thanks for that!


----------



## kerryberry (6 Jun 2007)

Thanks guys - will check both of them out...


----------



## KCT (6 Jun 2007)

Jobseekers Allowance is means tested and it does allow for self employed people to be on it, if your earnings are below the threshold you will qualify. There are loads of self employed people signing on, the means test will look at your profit and loss accounts. 

Of course if you are signing for over 6 months you will be sent off to FAS to check on what you're doing about seeking work. Jobseekers Benefit does not allow payment to self employed people unless they have a contract to provide a service to an employer e.g. an accountant and they must work for less than 3 days per week. Certainly apply for the allowance and see how it goes.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2007)

I stand corrected. Section 3(h) of the _JB _summary here mentions this alright:


> *(h) Self-employment and entitlement to           Jobseeker's Benefit
> 
> *            A self-employed person may be entitled to           JB in           respect of days            of unemployment, where the conditions of entitlement           are            satisfied.
> For example, if a person is engaged under           a contract for service to work (on a self-employed           basis) for 3 days per week, and is unemployed for the           remainder of the week, s/he may qualify for JB in           respect of the days of unemployment - provided the           qualifying conditions are satisfied.


 I presume that there's something similar for means tested _JA _(_JB _is _PRSI _linked and not means tested).


----------



## evenstar (6 Jun 2007)

If you are in receipt of any social welfare payment or job seekers etc, you can go down to your local county enterprise board.

If you are approved for your grant, usually around 5k plus a max of 800 towards website development, you also keep a percentage of your allowance over a 2 or 3 year basis.  You can also keep your secondary benefits.

They also offer a mentoring service and you should use it as the report goes towards your grant.

Nothing to lose by trying and best of luck


----------



## kerryberry (19 Jun 2007)

Hmmm - even more food for thought  Yes I think maybe I will head down to my local citizens advice office and see if they can clarify things for me. I'm not very good with this sort of stuff!!!


----------

